# My cat loves watching TV



## Skydog

But only animal shows. Pit bulls/parolees, K9 Cops, Animal Cops Houston.....


----------



## BackyardCowboy

How do you keep the furniture from falling off the wall?


----------



## SouthernBoy

I used to have a cat that did that. He was an outdoor cat and enjoyed watching TV when animals were on it. He was the best animal I ever owned, dog or cat. Just an amazing creature. He died in 1995 and to this day, I still have a closeup picture of him in my briefcase. Cried like a baby when I buried him.


----------



## Shipwreck

Funny pic


----------



## desertman

Skydog said:


> But only animal shows. Pit bulls/parolees, K9 Cops, Animal Cops Houston.....
> 
> View attachment 2021
> 
> View attachment 2022


Our's do too, except when the Black Militant in Chief comes on or that lying bitch from Arkansas. Then they leave the room. Same for the little communist bastard from Vermont. I always placate them by hitting the mute button. But they leave anyway as they can't stand to look at them. Come to think of it neither can I.


----------



## pic

Des, 
That's one smart feline, lol.


----------



## desertman

pic said:


> Des,
> That's one smart feline, lol.


Now if I can only get them to hiss.


----------



## noway2

Play a YouTube video of an angry cat and watch your cat's reaction. Fun times.


----------



## boatdoc173

our dog (when I was a kid) used to lose it watching Lassie and Flipper. and of course, went nuts when the chuck wagon dog food commercial came on

none of my pets watch tv now. OUr Dog( a pit with ptsd) loses it sometimes when he hears christmas type music(bells...)

these days--my TV is watching me mor e than I watch it


----------



## SouthernBoy

This was Hobo. He left his owner, a Virginia Tech college student on the way from New York to Blacksburg, and claimed us as his home. He was eleven months old when he did this. Our lives were so enriched by him. Fantastic animal and so smart. He would even watch for cars to issue turn signals before he would cross the road. Don't have a clue how he learned that.


----------



## NasHouston

Mine touches the screen trying to mess with whatever's on there. Lol

I went out to my car just last November and she jumped from under and grabbed on to my foot. Just 6 weeks old, fleas, worms, eye infection. I never owned a cat of even wanted one. Well I have one now.


----------



## high pockets

Great Pyr with one of his cats


----------



## Adam_Masters

high pockets said:


> Great Pyr with one of his cats
> 
> View attachment 2050


Man, Grand pyrs are just such great dogs, smart too.


----------



## Redbert31

NasHouston said:


> Mine touches the screen trying to mess with whatever's on there. Lol
> 
> I went out to my car just last November and she jumped from under and grabbed on to my foot. Just 6 weeks old, fleas, worms, eye infection. I never owned a cat of even wanted one. Well I have one now.


Love it when a man loves kitties. Enjoy yours

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbert31

SouthernBoy said:


> I used to have a cat that did that. He was an outdoor cat and enjoyed watching TV when animals were on it. He was the best animal I ever owned, dog or cat. Just an amazing creature. He died in 1995 and to this day, I still have a closeup picture of him in my briefcase. Cried like a baby when I buried him.


It's a great man who loves his kitty...I still keep a picture of my kitty who lived to be 22 and died in 1995 also. I keep his picture in my car for luck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernBoy

Redbert31 said:


> It's a great man who loves his kitty...I still keep a picture of my kitty who lived to be 22 and died in 1995 also. I keep his picture in my car for luck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I've had four cats and two of them were special and rather unique. One died when he was 2 1/2 from kidney cysts. The other one was Hobo, the one in the picture I included above. Hobo was very special and very unique. Neighbors used to walk their kids by our house in the evenings to see him as he sat on our porch. He would go out to the sidewalk to greet them. He was an amazing animal. On the morning he died, he got up on my chest around 4:00am and gently woke me up. I hugged him and whispered to him a bit since he was going to go into surgery that day. The vets told me that he died later that day of heart failure.

Just an amazing animal and our family was truly blessed that he chose us to live with.


----------



## Redbert31

SouthernBoy said:


> Thank you. I've had four cats and two of them were special and rather unique. One died when he was 2 1/2 from kidney cysts. The other one was Hobo, the one in the picture I included above. Hobo was very special and very unique. Neighbors used to walk their kids by our house in the evenings to see him as he sat on our porch. He would go out to the sidewalk to greet them. He was an amazing animal. On the morning he died, he got up on my chest around 4:00am and gently woke me up. I hugged him and whispered to him a bit since he was going to go into surgery that day. The vets told me that he died later that day of heart failure.
> 
> Just an amazing animal and our family was truly blessed that he chose us to live with.


It's so hard when they go to heaven but they make our lives beautiful while they're here with us. Hobo sounded like a very special friend and if heaven is really heavenly, they'll all be there to welcome us when it's our time. I had many loving kitties in my life and I know we were blessed to have them in our lives so long. We have two sweet Papillon dogs now, Jackson is 10 and red and white and Logan is hound colors. We got this breed because we had 4 kitties and our dog Bailey had to be put to sleep. The kitties looked for him for months and a show judge that I worked with said"get a Papillon, they love cats and it worked out beautifully"
















Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman

Got these two at the animal shelter. As you can see they hate each other's guts. Constantly fighting and keeping us up all night.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Redbert31 said:


> It's so hard when they go to heaven but they make our lives beautiful while they're here with us. Hobo sounded like a very special friend and if heaven is really heavenly, they'll all be there to welcome us when it's our time. I had many loving kitties in my life and I know we were blessed to have them in our lives so long. We have two sweet Papillon dogs now, Jackson is 10 and red and white and Logan is hound colors. We got this breed because we had 4 kitties and our dog Bailey had to be put to sleep. The kitties looked for him for months and a show judge that I worked with said"get a Papillon, they love cats and it worked out beautifully"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Pretty little dogs.

I am strongly drawn to border collies and German shepards but we've never had either of these. We did own a Belgian shepard and a Keeshond. The Keeshond was very loving and sweet but kinda dumb.


----------



## SouthernBoy

desertman said:


> Got these two at the animal shelter. As you can see they hate each other's guts. Constantly fighting and keeping us up all night.
> View attachment 7058


Beautiful. Our last cat was a white long hair and he was nasty and mean. Not a good cat at all.


----------



## desertman

SouthernBoy said:


> Beautiful. Out last cat was a white long hair and he was nasty and mean. Not a good cat at all.


I don't think we've ever had a mean cat. We keep them inside. Our last cat was a stray that we took in from the outside. He was probably about 8 months old or so. We had seen him from time to time wandering about the neighborhood. Until one day I happened to call him and he came running over to me rubbing his little head against my leg. The cat was so God damn friendly we couldn't resist him. That was it, we took him in, had him checked out and kept him inside from that point on. He really had no desire to go outside once we took him in.


----------



## Redbert31

SouthernBoy said:


> Pretty little dogs.
> 
> I am strongly drawn to border collies and German shepards but we've never had either of these. We did own a Belgian shepard and a Keeshond. The Keeshond was very loving and sweet but kinda dumb.


Thanks. The black and white and tan, Logan, is 2-1/2 years now and filled out nicely with flowing "collie like fur" and a white plumy tail. They are about 10lb each and friendly with everyone. They do let us know when someone's at the door. Those big ears they have are great and their sense of smell is amazing. Your kitties are adorable and they really seem to be close friends. My last two elderly girls, Cleo and Zima would fall asleep with arms entwined like yours so. seeing yours made me tear up because I really miss mine so much. Enjoy those sweeties!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbert31

desertman said:


> I don't think we've ever had a mean cat. We keep them inside. Our last cat was a stray that we took in from the outside. He was probably about 8 months old or so. We had seen him from time to time wandering about the neighborhood. Until one day I happened to call him and he came running over to me rubbing his little head against my leg. The cat was so God damn friendly we couldn't resist him. That was it, we took him in, had him checked out and kept him inside from that point on. He really had no desire to go outside once we took him in.


Snapper is a beauty! What a good"catch"

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman

Redbert31 said:


> Snapper is a beauty! What a good"catch"
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Well thank you! Beautiful little dogs you've got there too.

Indeed he was. Unfortunately Snapper's no longer with us, after he died we got the other two on the same day. At first we were going to wait awhile before getting another cat. But then figured what the hell? There are plenty of animals at the shelter begging for a good home. Why make any one of them wait a day longer? My wife was surprised but doesn't regret that I brought home two.

I went to the shelter and saw those two siblings in a cubicle. They asked which one I wanted. I was puzzled as to why they asked and took both of them. I mean how the hell could I separate those two? Seeing all those poor animals begging for a home made me sad that I couldn't take all of them. But there's only so many animals that one can have. The most we've had were 3 cats at one time. I'd love to have more but two's pretty much the limit for us.


----------



## Redbert31

desertman said:


> Well thank you! Beautiful little dogs you've got there too.
> 
> Indeed he was. Unfortunately Snapper's no longer with us, after he died we got the other two on the same day. At first we were going to wait awhile before getting another cat. But then figured what the hell? There are plenty of animals at the shelter begging for a good home. Why make any one of them wait a day longer? My wife was surprised but doesn't regret that I brought home two.
> 
> I went to the shelter and saw those two siblings in a cubicle. They asked which one I wanted. I was puzzled as to why they asked and took both of them. I mean how the hell could I separate those two? Seeing all those poor animals begging for a home made me sad that I couldn't take all of them. But there's only so many animals that one can have. The most we've had were 3 cats at one time. I'd love to have more but two's pretty much the limit for us.


God bless you for keeping the siblings together! Good job.. I'm sure Snapper approves too. He knows you're great kitty parents! Enjoy your kitties. Two is a great number. We had 4 at the most and 3 of them 4 lived into their 20's. My daughter still has the youngest of the 4 who was hers to begin with when she lived at home. Roxie is about 17 and going strong! She still looks like and plays like a kitten. I could talk about the 4 footed children all day.. They bring us so much pleasure! Your 2 kitties are so sweet together

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernBoy

noway2 said:


> Play a YouTube video of an angry cat and watch your cat's reaction. Fun times.


Yes, sometimes hilarious.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Redbert31 said:


> Thanks. The black and white and tan, Logan, is 2-1/2 years now and filled out nicely with flowing "collie like fur" and a white plumy tail. They are about 10lb each and friendly with everyone. They do let us know when someone's at the door. Those big ears they have are great and their sense of smell is amazing. *Your kitties are adorable and they really seem to be close friends.* My last two elderly girls, Cleo and Zima would fall asleep with arms entwined like yours so. seeing yours made me tear up because I really miss mine so much. Enjoy those sweeties!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


You've got me confused with desertman with this. But I have had two cats at one time... the first we ever owned. They were brothers and quite comical at some of the things they did. They even learned how to open our bedroom door. One would jump up and wrap his front paws around the door knob then twist his body while his brother reached under the door and pulled at it.


----------



## desertman

SouthernBoy said:


> You've got me confused with desertman with this. But I have had two cats at one time... the first we ever owned. They were brothers and quite comical at some of the things they did. *They even learned how to open our bedroom door. One would jump up and wrap his front paws around the door knob then twist his body while his brother reached under the door and pulled at it.*


And yet some people think that cats are stupid? When we're gone for the day I have to set them up (food, water, and litter box) in one of our rooms that doesn't have a motion detector. One of our cats (the white one) figured out how to open the door, now I have to lock it. Geez, I hope they don't figure out how to get into my safe and get ahold of my guns.


----------



## Redbert31

SouthernBoy said:


> You've got me confused with desertman with this. But I have had two cats at one time... the first we ever owned. They were brothers and quite comical at some of the things they did. They even learned how to open our bedroom door. One would jump up and wrap his front paws around the door knob then twist his body while his brother reached under the door and pulled at it.


You're right, I did have you confused...I was writing this when I was waiting for my granddaughter to get out of school. My phone was dying and I didn't flip back to make sure who I was talking to.. Haha I'll talk to anyone who lives their kitties. Sibling kitties seem to get into the darnedest things, don't they. Have a great evening..

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbert31

desertman said:


> And yet some people think that cats are stupid? When we're gone for the day I have to set them up (food, water, and litter box) in one of our rooms that doesn't have a motion detector. One of our cats (the white one) figured out how to open the door, now I have to lock it. Geez, I hope they don't figure out how to get into my safe and get ahold of my guns.


Cats are so smart. If they did get into your safe, they'd be smart enough to leave it alone and just guard your guns to keep them safe ( lol)

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babbalou1956

My dog watches TV sometimes, especially when there's dogs or horses on. Maybe she thinks horses are dogs. She gets 2 ft away & just stares, like it's a window. She started barking at the TV once when she saw a dog growling & attacking a guy in a scene from the movie "It's a Wonderful Life". She was an unplanned pet. Found her wandering around the alley looking lost 7 years ago so I whistled & she came running to me & jumping on me. Maybe 8 weeks old then. Took her to the vet for a chip scan & check up. No chip. Put signs out everywhere "Lost Puppy" & called all the animal shelters, no responses. The vet said she was probably dumped because she's a mix. German Shepherd & who knows what else. At first my wife said she's not coming inside. Stays in the backyard! Well, that changed after 3 days, she got attached to her & she's great watch dog. Gave me peace of mind when I worked night shift. 65 pounds & very protective. She's watching me post this & waiting for me to play with her in the backyard so off I go.


----------



## Redbert31

Babbalou1956 said:


> My dog watches TV sometimes, especially when there's dogs or horses on. Maybe she thinks horses are dogs. She gets 2 ft away & just stares, like it's a window. She started barking at the TV once when she saw a dog growling & attacking a guy in a scene from the movie "It's a Wonderful Life". She was an unplanned pet. Found her wandering around the alley looking lost 7 years ago so I whistled & she came running to me & jumping on me. Maybe 8 weeks old then. Took her to the vet for a chip scan & check up. No chip. Put signs out everywhere "Lost Puppy" & called all the animal shelters, no responses. The vet said she was probably dumped because she's a mix. German Shepherd & who knows what else. At first my wife said she's not coming inside. Stays in the backyard! Well, that changed after 3 days, she got attached to her & she's great watch dog. Gave me peace of mind when I worked night shift. 65 pounds & very protective. She watching me post this & waiting for me to play with her in the backyard so off I go.


That's a lovely story.. So glad you found each other!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudo

Redbert31 said:


> It's so hard when they go to heaven but they make our lives beautiful while they're here with us. Hobo sounded like a very special friend and if heaven is really heavenly, they'll all be there to welcome us when it's our time. I had many loving kitties in my life and I know we were blessed to have them in our lives so long. We have two sweet Papillon dogs now, Jackson is 10 and red and white and Logan is hound colors. We got this breed because we had 4 kitties and our dog Bailey had to be put to sleep. The kitties looked for him for months and a show judge that I worked with said"get a Papillon, they love cats and it worked out beautifully"
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Papillons are also long lived and one of the smartest dog breeds.

We may get one eventually.


----------



## Redbert31

sudo said:


> Papillons are also long lived and one of the smartest dog breeds.
> 
> We may get one eventually.


I would highly recommend that breed. They are also one of the"sturdier" and friendlier of the small breeds. Very loyal and loving

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitepaper

In my case, my dog likes staying on our couch and watch TV with me.


----------

